# Christmas Mountain Timbers



## bslag (Oct 31, 2005)

We have been to Christmas Mountain twice but have always stayed in the cottages.  We have the opportunity to stay in the Timbers summer of 2006.  In additional to the location - obviously, the larger size is appealing - but it seems that when we were golfing last year many of the Timber units seemed to have broken (porch)screens, and overall, did not look well kept.  Yet I seemed to have heard these units are more desireable.  can anyone tell me more about the Timbers general upkeep (I have read TUG reviews), and anything specific about Timbers Unit 72?   

Many Thanks


----------



## brucecz (Oct 31, 2005)

Oak Timbers unit 72 is the closet unit to Hovies gas-food place. It is a lot less noisy than most other areas of the resort. Go to the Tug reviews as we sent a map showing the units locations at the resort. Unit 72 is right on the golf course.

I own a few UDI Oak Timbers and like the lesser crowded Oak Timbers area. There are only about 16 of them and they all have a view of the Golf Course.

I like the one story layout of the Oak Timbers compared to some of the 2 storty layouts. IMHO the living-dinning room area with its valted ceiling feels bigger than it is. 

IMHO the outside areas I agree could use somestain but we have not noticed problems with the screening on the porches during the about 15 or more times we have stayed there in the last 5 years. I think those unit are about 15 to 20 years old.

IMHO if those units were in overall not in good repair they would not be raised up to and awarded Gold Crown status by RCI a couple of years ago. They were ranked RID bu RCI  before being raised to Gold Crown several years back by RCI.

Oak Timbers Pictures
All Oak Timbers have and screened in porch as shown in the top picture. Note the picture windows in both the top picture and the second picture. In the second picture you can see the golf course through the picture window. I think that all of the Oak Timbers have some type of a  view of the golf course. 

Bruce


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 31, 2005)

I think you will be happy with the Oak 'Timbers.  They are attractively furnished, and the unit you describe has a nice golf course view.  any I have seen are well kept up.  Not all Timbers have a golf course view.


----------



## Tom52 (Oct 31, 2005)

I have never stayed in unit 72 but have stayed in several others as well as some cottages.  I would say the overall condition of the Timbers are comparable to the Cottages, they both have some wear after 15 or more years.  The Timbers are the bigger units, and all I have stayed in have decent screened-in decks which are nice for keeping out the bugs in the summer, but don't count on the grill working for you.  I have yet to see one that works properly.  The larger size, 2nd bathroom, screened porch, and better views make the Timbers a much better unit.


----------



## bslag (Nov 1, 2005)

*Thanks!!*

Thanks so much - I knew I would get some good info. here.
We're going to go for it!


----------



## brucecz (Nov 1, 2005)

I respectfully disagree about golf course views. 

IMHO all of the units have a golf course view and Oak Timbers units numbers 57,58,61,62,65,,66,71 and 72 are boder right on the golf course. 

The other units that are not right on the golf course  sit on higher ground then the ones on the golf course. The  ones that are not right on  the golf course are all about within 300 feet or less from  the golf course.  

IMHO there is none of the 16 Oak Timber units that does not have some type view of the golf course.

Bruce


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes Bruce, I have a view of the golf course too, right between the two houses across the street.  I can see a golf cart and a golfer if I look hard enough and they stay still for awhile.  It doesn't add to my property values though.


----------



## brucecz (Nov 1, 2005)

IMHO we were not talking about property values or your home or the views of the golf course from your home  in our OP. Besides your home is  not located among the Oak Timber units anyway. 

Like I said before the the Oak Timber units are mostly within 300 feet of the golf course and they all would have better views of the golf course than your present home at CMV. 

If you feel any Oak Timber units do not have a view of the golf course please name the unit number or numbers that do not have any view of the golf course.

Bruce  



			
				rapmarks said:
			
		

> Yes Bruce, I have a view of the golf course too, right between the two houses across the street.  I can see a golf cart and a golfer if I look hard enough and they stay still for awhile.  It doesn't add to my property values though.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 2, 2005)

Bruce, i do not want to get into a fight over a silly topic.  I don't know the unit numbers, but when your corvette caught fire, there was a unit on the road directly behind you , four units together . What kind of view could the two units behind the one you were in have, they are blocked? I guess we are talking different types of view here, because most people consider a view where they can watch people hit their shots, or putt.  The unit you rented Jan this year was right on the green,a great view;  the unit you rented her last year might have a distant view of the course, but not one that golfers would consider an asset. The units have a ski hill view also under that criteria.


----------

